# Camping Nautic,L'Ametila de MarHi



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
We are currently in Javea and we are looking to move on in the morning and start to move further North.
There is a site called Camping Nautic at L'Ametila de Mar in the ACSI book and I cannot find any reviews for it and people I mention it to have never heard of it!
Just wondered if anyone on here had visited the site or the resort and could give us any info (good or bad!).
The web site gives limited information and the ACSI book indicates it can take an 8m van but I wondered if anyone has been to the site?
Weather very hot here right now!

Cheers!

Val


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

We stayed there fifteen years ago. At the time the site was a bit of an Oasis , having been washed out at Montmelo following a very wet Spanish Grand Prix.
It's was in May so was almost deserted.
Always promised ourselves a return visit. 
We were camping with our old Land Rover 110 at that time,so were pitched up right on the beach edge. There were plenty of pitches, many with large caravans on. Some pitches overlook the Med.
It's clearly visable on Google earth. Can you do a "drive through?"
The resort was then clearly very seasonal. Lots of apartments. Nice walk from campsite into the town.
A retreat from Barcelona.
If they can get a caravan transporter down the road you can get an eight metre motorhome down there. :wink:


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Kimbo,
We were just looking at Peniscola as an alternative but Camping Nautic sounds like it is just the place for us.
I have been trying to Google Earth it but I could not pick it up!
Thanks again.

Val


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

We overnighted there a couple of years ago. If I remember correctly there is quite a long track to the site from the town which made us wonder if we'd gone the wrong way.

The site is big, with loads of static caravans and pre-erected tents run by the likes of Eurocamp. The touring area was nice enough and the reception staff were friendly with pretty good English.

It was easy enough to walk to the beach but we didn't go into town as we were simply passing through.

Mike


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Mike,
We will bear in mind the long track in......handy to know we are not lost!

Val


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if madontour is talking about the same site - there is another site 1 or 2 km south of the town which has a lot of bungalows etc.

Nautic, I'm sure I'm right in saying is right against the town (although the entrance may be a little difficult to find) and right against the beach.

I wouldn't describe L'Ametila de Mar as a resort. It is quite a busy little town with a fair number of small shops and bars, that happens to be on the sea and with a fishing harbour.

We live about 20Km away but have not stayed at this site yet, though have always intended to.

This page on their site shows the location accurately and you can clearly see it on sat view:
http://www.campingnautic.com/es/situacio/
Looking on sat view now I see it probably does have a number of static vans but shouldn't be be very busy this time of year during the week - week ends are probably different


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Peniscola*

I don't know the site at Peniscola, but the old town is worth a look. The beach there was the location for scenes in the film El Cid- Carlton Heston charging down the beach on his horse defeating the Moorish invaders 8)


----------

